# My little battalion



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a few pics of my marbled hatchet fish. I got more from Pat recently so I have a decent size group now (10). They are in a Vicenza so they can't jump out. I just love the way they face the current together. I recently lowered the water level to create more of a river-like surface and they seem to love that.

Here we go.

The Vicenza. Will rescape soon. The plan is to go with sand and anubias only.









And the battalion.




































Thanks for looking.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love those Marble Hatchets. I had 8 and every one of them found every little gap in my 15 gallon and all committed suicide. If I had an air tight tank I'd do it again, but that just doesn't fit with the air exchange I like.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes they do need an air tight tank. I had 6 initially in my CT and 2 jumped out. So I moved them to the Vicenza, that only had a small round opening (about 2 inches in diameter) on one side. I thought that would be safe but nope, another 2 jumped out in a matter of days (probably scared of being in a new tank too). So I had to block off that opening too. I haven't lost any since.

I run an air stone at night to add air exchange.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

to hatchet or not to hatchet. nice fish


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. 

I've risen the water level again and moved the water flow form the internal tubes to external tubes and a spray bar. They seem to like it too, and I find the water noise more pleasing.

I really like these little guys.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> to hatchet or not to hatchet. nice fish


Hatchet, but covering it up tight.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

have any members of the battalion decide to go for a fly?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

He he. Nope, the battalion is still in full formation. 

The tank is pretty much air tight so it's safe. What happened the other day though is that I opened the lid to feed them and I heard a distinctively metallic "klonk". I'm pretty sure that what it was is one of them jumping out and hitting the light reflector . No harm done, it seems.


----------

